# Melanotan 2 'tan level'!!!



## Jones123

Hi all,

Last month I started some mt2. Did a loading amount and subsequently used the 10mg up. Used a sunbed probably 4 times for 4 mins a go to bring on the tan as per normal. Very happy with the results now as after 2 weeks I'm basically very tanned but have been 'jokingly' racially abused at work....haha!!

Basically the peptide works very well but my question is.....how long does it take without 're injection' for the tan to die off? And secondly, those who have experience with melanotan do you find that the tan 'comes on' over a period of weeks? I say this based on the fact that I havnt had a single injection for probably 2 weeks and it now seems darker than ever without the sunbed.

Just out of interest as I'm more than happy!!!

You guys are the ones to ask!!!!!


----------



## Dux

I've been jabbing then having a sunbed once a week to maintain my level of colour, I don't think it would last much longer than that before fading, but I am trying to stay pretty dark.

Too dark according to some :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

Dux said:


> I've been jabbing then having a sunbed once a week to maintain my level of colour, I don't think it would last much longer than that before fading, but I am trying to stay pretty dark.
> 
> Too dark according to some :lol:


i thought you were black


----------



## jimbo1436114513

Is this dangerous to use if have lots of moles?


----------



## Marshan

Mental stuff....myself and the mrs used a bottle a piece round xmas,a shot e2d and hit the sunbed,by the time we had 3 sessions done we looked like wed jus come back from a 2 week holiday. A 10 min top up every 2 wks is enough to keep it.


----------



## ba baracuss

jimbo said:


> Is this dangerous to use if have lots of moles?


Not dangerous as such, but you will prob develop more of em. I did.

If you use it, don't fcuk about with loading, just take an anti-histamine shortly before you jab it, then take a sunbed.

IMO loading causes moles as it's causing the body to produce melanin, which it then has no use for so it thinks 'fcuk it, let's make some moles then'.


----------



## Fatstuff

ba baracuss said:


> Not dangerous as such, but you will prob develop more of em. I did.
> 
> If you use it, don't fcuk about with loading, just take an anti-histamine shortly before you jab it, then take a sunbed.
> 
> IMO loading causes moles as it's causing the body to produce melanin, which it then has no use for so it think 'fcuk it, let's make some moles then'.


1mg once a week with an anti histamine and a sun bed? That sound about right


----------



## Jones123

Hang on guys......... What's this anti hist stuff????? I loaded a 10mg vial with 2ml

Bac water and initially did 2iu's to load (which really is 1, just wanted to have more liquid to inject) then 1iu (or 10 on a slin pin) eod to do it. Ok ok I've been bad and not researched but the first 10mg vial went in around 10 days. Ordered more and have had 1 x 1iu injection since and I now and really tanned (natural red head) I almost look like I have jaundice!!

Can anyone answer my q re how long before you become pasty white again after last injection??

I'm getting darker day by day!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

I cant finish off a bottle of the stuff otherwise I go too dark. Hell people were asking me I was competing on Sunday cause I looked tanned up. WTF??? I cant see it but perhaps I am darker than I realise.


----------



## gymgym

Bank transfer made trough the phone last night and cant wait to start!


----------



## 19072

i used it before a fight to help create more shaddowing effects under the light.

everyone kept calling me abdul ffs.

seriously i did a week at 0.1ml then on 6th day got a sunbed and boom i just went like breada

mt2 is fuking mad. i still have half a btl left lol...


----------



## Matt 1

herc said:


> i used it before a fight to help create more shaddowing effects under the light.
> 
> *everyone kept calling me abdul ffs. *
> 
> seriously i did a week at 0.1ml then on 6th day got a sunbed and boom i just went like breada
> 
> mt2 is fuking mad. i still have half a btl left lol...


****ing lol


----------



## Hendrix

Yeah, I have been called dirty looking, am very tanned my teeth glow.


----------



## David2012

it totally depends on your skin type how much youre going to need

i also dont agree with sunbeds from the start especially if you already have moles

i just low dose it, 0.2 - 0.4 every second day until i have 20mgs in me and then i tan, and my entire body tans perfect no moles

if i dose high and fast and sunbed i get so many moles its unreal


----------



## 19072

Matt 1 said:


> ****ing lol


honestly man. all i got was people saying tht line from the shopkeeper in simpsons. 'please come again'

even my friends who are from china said im darker than them lol..


----------



## gymgym

Am curious, am no shooting it yet into me but once I do.. should I decrease my tanning sessions ?

At the moment am doing 10mins but would this be less under MT2 ??


----------



## Queenie

gymgym said:


> Am curious, am no shooting it yet into me but once I do.. should I decrease my tanning sessions ?
> 
> At the moment am doing 10mins but would this be less under MT2 ??


No. 10-12 mins is fine x x


----------



## Fatstuff

herc said:


> i used it before a fight to help create more shaddowing effects under the light.
> 
> everyone kept calling me abdul ffs.
> 
> seriously i did a week at 0.1ml then on 6th day got a sunbed and boom i just went like breada
> 
> mt2 is fuking mad. i still have half a btl left lol...


So the 6th day u was pale so what?!


----------



## damerush

I reckon when summer rolls around with all this MT2 in peoples systems they are going to end up with some pretty dark faces and necks, also driving arm.


----------



## Queenie

damerush said:


> I reckon when summer rolls around with all this MT2 in peoples systems they are going to end up with some pretty dark faces and necks, also driving arm.


Lol that happens anyway  x x


----------



## tonyc74

youd get a tan in the shade on mt2 !


----------



## m575

Still something I haven't used to be honest. We all take risks with peptides aas etc but this doesn't help me achieve my goals so never bothered lol


----------



## Jones123

One thing I have now learnt from mt is have a good excuse ready for people you don't want to know about the injections. My 'sunbed' one is wearing thin now because my tan isnt!!!!


----------



## Dux

Matt 1 said:


> i thought you were black


----------



## Jbeach09

Jones123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last month I started some mt2. Did a loading amount and subsequently used the 10mg up. Used a sunbed probably 4 times for 4 mins a go to bring on the tan as per normal. Very happy with the results now as after 2 weeks I'm basically very tanned but have been 'jokingly' racially abused at work....haha!!
> 
> Basically the peptide works very well but my question is.....how long does it take without 're injection' for the tan to die off? And secondly, those who have experience with melanotan do you find that the tan 'comes on' over a period of weeks? I say this based on the fact that I havnt had a single injection for probably 2 weeks and it now seems darker than ever without the sunbed.
> 
> Just out of interest as I'm more than happy!!!
> 
> You guys are the ones to ask!!!!!


Where did you get your MT2 from bro


----------

